# Great places to wade and any advice for equipment



## PAfishing69 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys was looking to see if anyone new of some great spots to wade and are really heating up on the coast for redfish, and trout and was wondering if anyone had any advice or tips or tricks on anything for wade fishing thanks guys!!- Troutman, Hunter D. USN


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Great is relative my young 2Cooler. There are many spots like sportsman road, TCD, etc. Pick up one of those walk in books (maps) at Academy. I think there's a timing thing in them that basically tells you what species is where.

Hollar at me if you want and I'll try to make a wade with ya.


----------



## PAfishing69 (Feb 7, 2017)

Whats a 2Cooler not sure I ever heard of one, and that's sounds great!! My cell# is 8145997924, let me know when your going and we can try and make it happen.


----------

